# 8v idle issue



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

Before anyone says use the 'search' function, I have. 

My brother bought an 87' Golf a few months back, when we got it, it had a super ruff idle. You could turn the car over, fire it up, and it would have a rough idle and fluctuate from 9-1100. Wasn't a huge problem at the time. Long story short we replaced all the shift linkage bushings, oil pan, gasket, plug, valve cover gasket, cam seal, yadada, and now the thing won't even idle. Once you do get it started, you have to feather the throttle to keep it alive. Once it is moving it runs great! So I'm sure it's some sort of vacuum leak, but I haven't been able to find any. Can anyone help me out? I'll try and make a video if that will help. 

Here is the old Idle issues:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5071943-8v-idle-issue

Like I said, now it won't even idle. This is really becoming a huge pain in the ass. I really need to get this fixed.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I know you said not to, but, here it is,,, vacuum leak. Check the rubber boot at the the throttle body for rips. That is a very common place for leaks. And also pcv and any vacuum lines.


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

ps2375 said:


> I know you said not to, but, here it is,,, vacuum leak. Check the rubber boot at the the throttle body for rips. That is a very common place for leaks. And also pcv and any vacuum lines.


I have, there isn't any. I replaced the plugs and wires today and it runs great now. Still has a bit of a rough idle, but at least it is idling! ha. There is a new problem, I found a wire tucked under the dist. cap, the closest connector is on the dist. when I plug it in and turn it over, the temp gauge shoots up and the light blinks like no tomorrow. I took a bad video of it but you can see...





wire found tucked under the dist. cap, as you can see...there is the connector I was talking about.









anyone know what this is?









also here is some hax the p.o. did...









I'm starting to wonder if it isn't timing too?


----------



## fundmc (Feb 5, 2010)

it wont be timing unless someone screwed with it. have you checked injector shrouds and seals? those can crack and cause vacuum leaks.


----------

